# يا رب... بارك شعوب الارض املأها بالسلام



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2012)

يا رب.... اجعل افراح السنة الجديدة 
تنسينا احزان السنوات الماضية....
 يا رب... املأها بالسلام والامان...
 واملأ نفوسنا تقوى وايمان....
 يا رب... بارك شعوب الارض واكثر خيراتها... 
واجعل اعمالنا تظهر حسناتها....


 


 يا رب اجعل الخير يغلب الشرّ...
 ولتكن اعمالنا كلها برّ.... 

اعطنا ربي اياما" مديدة 
 وحياة سعيدة... في السنة الجديدة.....
 ولتكن هديتك لكل منا حسب احتياجاته....
 فتستجيب الى صلواته وتحقق طلباته....
 فتعطي المرضى شفاء"... 
والحزانى عزاء".... واليائسين رجاء".... 
وتكون مساعدا" للفقراء
... ومساندا" للتعساء.... وومرشدا" للحكماء.... 
ويا رب ... في هذه السنة الجديدة ...
 استبدل الدموع بالضحكات....
 واجعلها من افضل السنوات 
اميييين




​


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2012)

آمين
من اروع المواضيع التي قرأتها 
على العيد
مشكورة كلدانية
الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 ديسمبر 2012)

ويا رب ... في هذه السنة الجديدة ...
 استبدل الدموع بالضحكات....

*امين يارب صلاة جميلة حبيبتى 
ربنا يباركك 
وكل سنة وانتى بخير *
​


----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> آمين
> من اروع المواضيع التي قرأتها
> على العيد
> مشكورة كلدانية
> الرب يبارك مجهودك


شكرااا كليمو كلك ذوق  ربنا يخليك 
يسوع يفرح قلبك


----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ويا رب ... في هذه السنة الجديدة ...​
> استبدل الدموع بالضحكات....
> 
> *امين يارب صلاة جميلة حبيبتى *
> ...




 مرسي كتير ياقمر 
انشالله تكون سنة خير عليكي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

اميييييييييييييين
روعه حببتي
ربنا يباركك ياغاليه
​


----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اميييييييييييييين
> 
> روعه حببتي
> ربنا يباركك ياغاليه
> ​



يسلملي مروورك ياقمر
ربنا يخليكي ​


----------



## Kirolls Ramy (26 ديسمبر 2012)

صلاة جميلة يارب تكون سنة كلها فرح وسلام
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Kirolls Ramy قال:


> صلاة جميلة يارب تكون سنة كلها فرح وسلام
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 اميييين يارب
مرسي لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك
​


----------



## النهيسى (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*آآآآآمين
شكرا للصلاه الرائعه
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *آآآآآمين*​
> *شكرا للصلاه الرائعه*
> 
> *كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​​




 وانت طيب استاذ النهيسي
شكرااا لمرورك الراائع ربنا يبارك​


----------

